# Longbow success



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a couple of pics from the past. My first longbow harvest from 2008 and the next year's harvest from the ground. Raising the bar has always ended up in a more memorable hunt for me. Best of luck all!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing like it! Challenging yourself is a great way to grow.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work son, I hope to get the chance this year. I have done things backwards, I started w/ a compound, and am backing up to longbow, and recurve, again nice job


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice deer, you have got to love the longbow! I have been shooting recurves and longbows for many years and it never gets old. I have take a number of deer, a few black bears and antelope with them, but I am getting into turkey hunting now. I hope I can take a nice gobbler during the second hunt this year.

Shoot straight!
D.P.


----------

